# Aggressor's Set Shop



## Aggressor (Mar 6, 2011)

​Welcome to my set shop, please read the rules and guidelines before requesting and follow the request skeleton.
__________________________________________________​
*1.* To request you must have more than 200 posts _or_ have been a member of the forums for more than 6 months
*2.* Signatures must be off or your request will be ignored
*3.* Reputation and credit must be given for sets, with avatars only reputation is required but credit is appreciated
*4.* If you do not pick up your request within a week without saying otherwise, it will be posted in the giveaway thread
*5.* Please be patient, your request shouldn't take more than a week
*6.* You are only able to request a maximum of 3 avatars at a time, a set counts as one request
*7.* Please be respectful of the artists within this thread
*8.* You can only again after three days
*9.* Please provide high quality stock or your request will be ignored
*10.* A visitor message will be given once your set is complete
*11.* All images/ stocks must be spoiler tagged and/ or linked

*Also Check Out:* 
✖ 
✖  
✖​
*Worker* // Who do you want?
*Stock* // Either linked or spoiler tagged
*Size* // Junior, Senior, specific/ special 
*Border* // Dotted, dashed, rounded, semi-rounded, specific
*Effects* // Textures, light, colourisations, similar style
*Text* //  Font, size, text 
*Additonal Info* // Miscellaneous​


Owner - Aggressor ; Sets, Avatars, Signatures, Profile Pictures, Transparencies 

*Note:* _*The store does not specialise in any animation type sets!*_​

*[NOT HIRING]*​


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 6, 2011)

​


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Princess Ivy_ 









Here you go, if you want any changes just say so //


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow Thank you very very much 
I love it! This is sooo amazing.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you liked ~


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 7, 2011)

your gfxs are delicious ~ 

Set Req.
Senior 
Size ;
- ava; 150x150 and 150x200.
- sig; same size as Princess'
Stock;

Text; Want Some?
Effects: pretty, romantic effects? idk
Border; Dotted like the above request
Extras; avatar on each person (separately)


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 7, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> your gfxs are delicious ~
> 
> Set Req.
> Senior
> ...



Not a problem, will get done soon Milk


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 












There you go, hope you like it ~


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 7, 2011)

omg  It's really pruuuteh <3 Thank you so much!
Could you add my text though, that's all I request C:


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 7, 2011)

Shit I forgot, will add it now. Glad you liked it though ~


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 7, 2011)

Gracias ~ I will definitely be coming back ... soon


----------



## Greed (Mar 7, 2011)

Worker // Agg
Stock // 
Size // Junior Avi
Border // Doesn't matter
Effects // Doesn't matter
Text // No text
Additonal Info // If possible I'd like it to match the sig I requested earlier


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kokujo Tengen_ 








There you go mate! If you want any changes please say so. Remember  to rep and cred `


----------



## Greed (Mar 8, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kokujo Tengen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice... Much thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad you liked it


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok i'll request.  Long time no see, good luck with the shop. ;] 
Worker - *Aggressor.*
Stock -  
Size - *Junior.*
Border - *you decide.* 
Effects - *what you think is best. *
Text - *Only on sig. "Monkey D. Luffy" and one sig. without text.  *
Other -* make avy 150x150 & 125x125 *
Thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice stock - will get done by tomorrow night


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a set request :33

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // Senior
Border // Dotted like many of the above requests..but the white border shouldn't be too thick
Effects // any
Text // none
Additonal Info // make it look pretty 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 9, 2011)

Taking also :33


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 









There you go, if you want any changes please say so ~





*Spoiler*: _psycheofthewoods_ 











Your request also. I wasn't sure if you mean't grey dotted or black dotted so I did both. If you want any changes please say so, hop you  like :3


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 9, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _psycheofthewoods_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek I love it :3


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 9, 2011)

Hullo thrr. 

Stock -- 
Size -- Senior
Border -- whatever works or dotted
Effects -- Some type of effect that makes it look more lively & not as chalky would be nice. Just whatever works well.
Additonal Info -- thanks. <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 9, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // Size // Senior
Border // Dotted
Effects // red/black colored
Text // "Bound by Fate"

Thanks!


----------



## Empathy (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok cool, you do nice work, I'd like to make a request :33.

_Request: Set_​
*Worker:* Yourself of course
*Stock:* [] 
*Size:* Junior, except maybe with some extra room for some other stuff
*Border:* Rounded around the edges please
*Effects:* Artist's Choice, but I'd suggest some bright-ish lighting
*Text:* No thanks
​
Thats all. Please do some good work on it  .


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 10, 2011)

Request List
- BrightlyDim // 2
- Vampire Princess // 2 
- ★No Ceilings★ // 2


----------



## Sunako (Mar 10, 2011)

Request: Set
Text: "carry on my wayward son"
borders and effects are up to you~ :33


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 10, 2011)

Request List
- BrightlyDim // 2
- Vampire Princess // 2 
- ★No Ceilings★ // 2
- Sunako // 2


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 






Here you go. Stock wasn't the best, but I tried my best with it. Hope you like it, remember to rep and cred


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 11, 2011)

awffff  it's amazing Aggressor, thanks 
& sorry bout the stock - couldn't find a better one. :/

anyways, yeah, thanks ~


----------



## Z (Mar 11, 2011)

*Worker:* Aggressor 
*Avatar:* 
*Signature:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* 
*Effects:* Whatever looks good.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 12, 2011)

Request List

- Vampire Princess // 2 
- ★No Ceilings★ // 2
- Sunako // 2
- Z // 2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2011)

sup.



set, senior

break it up. i mean, like, put cracks in it, idk, dont want normal rectangle sig, want some cracks through it or somethin(that are transperent), so it looks cooler. 

thx man


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 12, 2011)

Request List

- Vampire Princess // 2  (_?_)
- ★No Ceilings★ // 2  (_Reserved_)
- Z // 2
- Nova // 2


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 









Here you go, loved working with the stock. If you want any changes  please say so. Hope you likfe, remember to rep and cred :33


----------



## Sunako (Mar 12, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY BLONDE CHEERLEADER BATMAN! I'll definitely request here again soon


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 13, 2011)

Request List

- Vampire Princess // 2  (_New stock_)
- ★No Ceilings★ // 2  (_New stock_)
- Z // 2
- Nova // 2


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 14, 2011)

Just letting everyone know that the requests will be completed tomorrow, I have a huge test tomorrow so I won't be able to complete it tonight unfortunately. Thanks for the patience so far guys, very appreciated!


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 






I didn't add the text as it would make no sense as I had to crop the chains as it has artwork over it. Here you go, hope you like. If you want any changes please say so ~




*Spoiler*: _★No Ceilings★_ 









Here you go man, if you want any changes please say so. Hope you like 




*Spoiler*: _Z_ 







Here's your request. Hope you like, remember to rep and cred. If you want any changes please say so.




Nova, I'll get your request up tomorrow.​


----------



## Empathy (Mar 15, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _★No Ceilings★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, thank so much, it looks magnificent  ! I'll definetley be coming here again and recommending it, to my friends .

Also sorry for the earlier stock hassels . You do great work  .


----------



## Pyro (Mar 15, 2011)

Just found this picture and absolutely must get a new set with it.

*Size: *Senior member size.

*Borders:* Surprise me

*Effects:* Whatever you think will make it look cool.

*Stock:* 

*Special Request:* Replace "endling" with "Pyro", change "-ambush enemies and cause a general ruckus"  and "annoy random people in damn chatrooms" to "Popping into your threads and raining down some fiery knowledge." And then change the skills section to say "-smoking, -toking, -cheifing" Lastly, change the disadvantages section to say "laziness" and "apathy"


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Z (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks beautiful thanks.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 15, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! It's so pretty!


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 16, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> , thank so much, it looks magnificent  ! I'll definetley be coming here again and recommending it, to my friends .
> 
> Also sorry for the earlier stock hassels . You do great work  .





Z said:


> Looks beautiful thanks.





Vampire Princess said:


> Thank you! It's so pretty!



Glad you guys like it :3


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 16, 2011)

Request List
- Nova; Set // 2
- Pyro; Set // 2


----------



## KohZa (Mar 16, 2011)

request for agressor 



*size*:senior size but keep the sig a little bit smaller than senior 
*border*ne 
*effects*: whatever looks badass

thx .


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 16, 2011)

Request List

Nova - Set [2]
Pyro - Set [3]
ZanCrow - Set [3]


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 









*Spoiler*: _Pyro_ 








Rep and Credit​


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 19, 2011)

Request List

ZanCrow - Set [3]


----------



## Fear (Mar 19, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Size: *Senior and with a 150x200 avatar.
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you
*Stock:* []

Sorry if the stock is bad, but try your best. Thank you.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Border:* Just don't make it rounded
*Stock:*  ; 
*Note:* Take only Aizen for the avy, not ichigo, also make it senior size, thanks in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 19, 2011)

Request List

ZanCrow - Set [3]
Fear - Set [3]
Fritz - Set [3]


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry about the wait guys, the requests will be completed by friday!


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2011)

don't worry i can wait .you can make them when you feel like it .


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, I began to wonder what happened lol, but no problem and thanks for letting us know


----------



## Sunako (Mar 22, 2011)

anything else up 2 u


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2011)

Worker // Anyone :33 
Stock // Here 
Size // Senior
Border // rounded
Effects //Red sparkles 
Text // Sexy  

Thank you 
I want this as a set.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 23, 2011)

Request List

ZanCrow - Set [3]
Fear - Set [3]
Fritz - Set [3]
Sunako - Set [3]
i-luv-itachi - Set [3]


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 23, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Request List
> 
> ZanCrow - Set [3]
> Fear - Set [3]
> ...



Thanks for taking my request :33


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

ZanCrow


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

ZanCrow; Set 2


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

Fritz


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunako


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

Fear


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

Request List

i-luv-itachi - Set [3]

_i-luv-itachi_ along with any new requests will be completed tomorrow ~


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 26, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Fritz



Thanks a lot, it's really epic, thanks for the effort


----------



## KohZa (Mar 26, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> ZanCrow


 



Aggressor said:


> ZanCrow; Set 2


 
you made me two sets?thx .i will take the first one though because it looks awesome .


----------



## Rosie (Mar 27, 2011)

Request for Aggressor~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something simple. Nothing too bright. 
No text

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2011)

*Worker* // Aggressor
*Stock* // 
*Size* // Senior, 150x200 avatar
*Border* // Dotted
*Effects* // Something blueish, something like 
*Text* // None
*Additonal Info* // Thanks. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

aggressor

dont go too crazy xD

not too bright



dotted white borders 150x200 and 170x220

on sig " Fated to one another let this string help us find each other"


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 30, 2011)

Request List

i-luv-itachi - Set [3]
Rosie - Set [4]
Synn - Set [4]
Kagura - Set [4]

Sorry bout the wait guys, I have saved all images and I'll get them done by the weekend. Sorry bout the wait


----------



## Synn (Mar 31, 2011)

No rush, take your time.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't worry about my request now,Its been too long.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm active again . . . 

SO I DECLARE THIS SHOP RE-OPENED!


----------



## Empathy (Oct 2, 2011)

Guess I'll go first, a set please.  


*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior, with some extra room on the sig
*Border:* Which ever you think makes it look best
*Effects:* Up to you as well
*Text:* _"Kick About Los Lobos"_

Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 2, 2011)

Request List
- Empathy; Set // 4


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Requesting!


Request: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: I want the entire thing green with a greeze oozy/gooey effect if possible

Border: Surprise me, but I do want one

Text: Bio-Broly

text is only for sig though

Basically, make it into both an avatar and a sig. 

thanks!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Aggressor (Oct 2, 2011)

Hiruzen signature off 

Request List
- Hiruzen Sarutobi; Set // 4


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh sorry. Thanks! When should i expect it?


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 2, 2011)

It's school holidays in Australia atm, so I should get it done by today.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi
Rep and Credit, hope you like it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome back, Aggressor :33


*Request*: Senior Set
*Size*: 150x200 for the avy; 400x170 for the sig
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: Do whatever you want with it, but preferably something blueish
*Border*: None
*Text*: None

Please and thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

how good r you with real stock?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 3, 2011)

I LOOOOOVE IT THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome back <3.

x. set
x. senior
x. avatar focused on blond guy -- if you can in general for the whole set, have more emphasis on him please!
x. white stroke, dotted border + effects of your choice that work well
x.  (if it's too LQ I'll change it :3)

thanks a ton .


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> how good r you with real stock?


Okay, it might take a little longer though. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> welcome back <3.
> 
> x. set
> x. senior
> ...



Yeah stocks of a very low quality I can try but I don't I can't guarantee the result will be nice.

Request List
*- Synn - Set // 4*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

fine fine here 

set

ava 150x200



sig



dotted white borders

on sig "just us being 'friends'


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Request List
*- Synn - Set // 5
- Kagura - Set // 5*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

I can try to find another stock but frankly, I just want a set with that character & he hardly has any images out there . It's up to you; do you mind trying or would you rather me find something else?


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll give it ago 

Request List
*- Synn - Set // 5
- Kagura - Set // 5
- BrightlyGoob - Set // 5*


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 3, 2011)

Hell yes! 

This shop is way too awesome ~ 

Type: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Effects: up to you. :33

----

Type: avatar
Size: senior
Stock: 

I'll be repping you twice for this:33


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Request List
*- Synn - Set // 5
- Kagura - Set // 5
- BrightlyGoob - Set // 5
- Tsukuyo - Set// 5*


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Synn
 ; 



Request List
*
BrightlyGoob - Set // 5
Kagura - Set // 5
Tsukuyo - Set// 5*​


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Synn
> ;
> ​




Thanks, man. I love it! ​


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello there. Glad that you finally opened the shop. 

_Request - set.
Ava - 
150x150 & 125x125
Sig - 
Border:  
Effects: make it look good, not so bright. _


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Request List
*
BrightlyGoob - Set // 5
Kagura - Set // 5
Tsukuyo - Set// 5
RockpiRate - Set // 5*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura

 ; 



Request List
*BrightlyGoob - Set // 5 (Messaged)
Tsukuyo - Set// 5 
RockpiRate - Set // 5 (Messaged)*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

ummm for the friends part

can ya please keep it as 'friends'

because they really are not just friends xD


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura (revised)​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks will wear soon


----------



## Metaro (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi .


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request :* Avatar 125x125 and Signature 400x200
*Stock:*
*Effects:*As you like , but not pink D:.
*Border:* Dotted
*Text:* Up to you.

Thanks in Advance .


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 4, 2011)

Request List
*Tsukuyo - Set// 5 
RockpiRate - Set // 5 
Metaro - Set // 6*​


----------



## krome (Oct 6, 2011)

set~

avatar: 
signature:   + 
borders: none

*fixed


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 6, 2011)

Request List
*Tsukuyo - Set// 5 
RockpiRate - Set // 5 
Metaro - Set // 6
krome - Set // 6*​


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 8, 2011)

Set

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // 350 H x 450 W if it is possible.
Border //semi-rounded
Effects // Have fun, preferably greens and blues
Text // Grand Master Zoro
Additonal Info // None

Will rep everyday for a week.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 8, 2011)

Request List
Tsukuyo - Set// 5 
RockpiRate - Set // 5 
Metaro - Set // 6
krome - Set // 6
Xenonofied - Set // 6
_*
All requests will be done tomorrow, I promise*_ ​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo (Avatar)_ 




 ;  ; 




*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo (Set)_ 




 ; 





*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 



 ;  




*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 



 ;  ;


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Xenonofied (Signatures)_ 











*Spoiler*: _Xenonofied (Avatars Only)_ 



 ;  ; 



*Rep&Credit*​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 9, 2011)

Request List

krome - Set // 6
​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 9, 2011)

hnnnngggg

You have remarkable works. Will eventually wind up requesting later in the week/today/or tomorrow. 

I can't resist

damn you have talent


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 9, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo (Avatar)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoho, oh my god... 
These are so beautiful, thank you! 

Will rep you twice, as promised. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 9, 2011)

set please 



dotted white borders


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 9, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xenonofied (Signatures)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xenonofied (Avatars Only)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They look incredible , thank you so much! 

Will rep everyday for a week like promised


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 9, 2011)

ffff *fap fap fap*


_requesting set. thanks bby._


*Worker -* Aggressor. 

*Stock - *shit stocks? Tell me if you need more quality stocks. I've tried my best deciding whether it's HQ/MHQ or not; though my eye sight is terrible either way


*Spoiler*: _ava_ 






 



*Size - *
It honestly doesn't matter. As long as it's the same width as it's now, I'll be fucking ecstatic. 

* cut the annoying cubes off of the signature, crop it as you please.


*Border -*
Do as you please you amazing gfx artist u  I'm not picky. 

*Effects -*
Color enhancement, a shitload of that - whatever else you want to put there will be absolutely perfect! I don't think you'd overkill it either 

just no red tones.

*Text - *
being specific, _signature only_:


_you can ride to the top_ * top text, larger size.
but you can't ride on my cock * smaller text here. ​
thank you xoxo


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 9, 2011)

Trinity said:


> hnnnngggg
> 
> You have remarkable works. Will eventually wind up requesting later in the week/today/or tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Thanks 



Xenonofied said:


> They look incredible , thank you so much!
> 
> Will rep everyday for a week like promised





Tsukuyo said:


> Hoho, oh my god...
> These are so beautiful, thank you!
> 
> Will rep you twice, as promised. :33



Glad you guys like!
It's not really necessary repping more than once, don't worry about it


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 9, 2011)

*Request List*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
krome - 6
Sajin Komamura - VM
Kagura  - 6
Trinity - 6


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock(Just choose which one you think you can work with the best):  
Borders:
Border 1: dotted
Border 2: Half rounded border
Sizes for Ava: Junior, Senior, 150x200, 125x250
Text: Ruler of Paradiso 
Text(Under the above text): Byakuran
Notes: I want border 1 and border 2 to be separate, like I want one with border 1 and another with border 2 and I also want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 10, 2011)

*Request List*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
krome - 6
Sajin Komamura - VM
Kagura  - 6
Trinity - 6
Spartan1337 - 6

*Announcement*
_____________________
Katzuki has now joined the set shop, she can do sets, avatars, signatures and transparencies - so give her a go!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 11, 2011)

*krome*
_____________________




*Request List*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sajin Komamura - VM
Kagura  - 6
Trinity - 6
Spartan1337 - 6


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 11, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Set Request:
> Stock(Just choose which one you think you can work with the best):
> Borders:
> Border 1: dotted
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome job on the set  , repped!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 11, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Awesome job on the set  , repped!



Glad you liked : 3


----------



## Vice (Oct 11, 2011)

Worker - Aggressor
Stock - , 
Size - Senior
Border - Any
Effects - Any
Text - Sig: "The Texas Rattlesnake

Stone Cold Steve Austin"
Additonal Info - if you can edit out "wrestleline" from the first pic, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 11, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sajin Komamura - VM
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Trinity - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 13, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sajin Komamura - VM
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Trinity - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]

*[UPDATED] Aggressor's Examples*
_____________________

*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 13, 2011)

Worker // Katzuki
Stock // 
Size // Senior 
Border // Dotted
Effects // Up to you
Additonal Info // Whitebeard needs to be in the avatar (the guy with the white moustache)


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 13, 2011)

Set request~

Worker // Katzuki
Stock // 
Size // 250x425 for sig [Vertical] 150x150 for avi
Border // Dotted
Effects // up to you, make it look really sexy, hence the pic. xD 
Text // Font - whatever looks good, size - up to you, text - You want some...of this?
Additonal Info // none.

Will rep, I wish to use this set on another forum, if that's alright! <3

please and thank you! :33


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 14, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Trinity - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
FairyLaw - 7 [Katzuki]
Dark_Ninja_X - 7 [Katzuki]


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 14, 2011)

Kyaa~ I'm  back. 

Type: set;
Size: senior;
Stock: 
Effects/Border: up to you.

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 14, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Trinity - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
FairyLaw - 7 [Katzuki]
Dark_Ninja_X - 7 [Katzuki]
Tsukuyo - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sig request please!

Worker // You Aggressor, if you can.
Stock // 
Size // 476px ? 254px
Border // Rounded
Effects // The best choice
Text // A fragment of light taken by darkness~
Additonal Info // Nothing, that's all.

Thanks! You can have your time.

[request decline please]


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 14, 2011)

^Please read the rules before requesting:


> *1. *To request you must have more than 200 posts or have been a member of the forums for more than 6 months
> *2. *Signatures must be off or your request will be ignored


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay then, guess I'll be making one at the future so then.
Thanks for the note.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Tsukuyo 

Zero 00, I honestly don't mind making you a set because it isn't too busy as long as you credit.


----------



## G (Oct 14, 2011)

2 avatars
stocks  
borders: any


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 14, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Trinity - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
FairyLaw - 7 [Katzuki]
Dark_Ninja_X - 7 [Katzuki]
Tsukuyo - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Sophie (Oct 14, 2011)

hallo thar ahhhhm ava reguest 

stock  
senior.
border; rounded
effects; just make look pretty xD i dunno. 
text; Sophie

thanks ^A^


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> Worker // Katzuki
> Stock //
> Size // Senior
> Border // Dotted
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2011)

Howdy Aggressor!

Request: Set

 ;  ;  ; 


Text: Ultimate Summoning Animal


Effects: For the avatar I want a clear shot of the face with the weird eyes and stuff, for the sig I want all 3 pictures combined into 1 sig

Border: Surprise Me

Other Effects: Sciency? Animaly? Claw Marks?


Thanks SOOO Much!


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 14, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! Aggressor's requests will be done by Sunday.*
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Trinity - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
FairyLaw - 7 [Katzuki]
Dark_Ninja_X - 7 [Katzuki]
Tsukuyo - 7 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - 7 [Aggressor]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Set request~
> 
> Worker // Katzuki
> Stock //
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2011)

*Trinity*
_____________________
 ;  ;  









*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! Aggressor's requests will be done by Sunday.*
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
Tsukuyo - 7 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - 7 [Aggressor]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __



wow, I love them! thanks sooo much! <3

they're really good! sexy indeed! ;D

+repped.


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 15, 2011)

Sig

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // 450x210
Border // Dotted
Effects // Whatever you think fits the stock.
Text // none


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 15, 2011)

What do the numbers next to our name mean?


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What do the numbers next to our name mean?



Number of the page where the request is located.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 15, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! Aggressor's requests will be done by Sunday.*
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]
Sophie - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Kagura  - 6 [Aggressor]
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
Tsukuyo - 7 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - 7 [Aggressor]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 17, 2011)

*Kagura*
_____________________






*Tsukuyo*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]
Sophie - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 17, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Tsukuyo*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



AMAZING!  You're truly amazing 
I love it a lot, thank you! 

Is it just me or you know my shipping preferences..?


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> AMAZING!  You're truly amazing
> I love it a lot, thank you!
> 
> Is it just me or you know my shipping preferences..?



Wow even before I sent out a message 

And with the shipping preferences I just made avatars of the characters who were closest to each other :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 17, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> Wow even before I sent out a message
> 
> And with the shipping preferences I just made avatars of the characters who were closest to each other :33



/spam

Well, after all I'm a stalker/graphics whore. 

You got them just right. 

Here's your gift:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2011)

ummmm can you make the sig smaller


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 17, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> /spam
> 
> Well, after all I'm a stalker/graphics whore.
> 
> ...







Kagura said:


> ummmm can you make the sig smaller



Yeah not a problem


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 17, 2011)

*Kagura (Signatures Re-Done)*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]
Sophie - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 7 [Aggressor]
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 18, 2011)

*Vice*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]
Sophie - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 7 [Aggressor]


----------



## Vice (Oct 18, 2011)

Aggresor, wow. I don't know how you do what you do, but keep doing it.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 18, 2011)

Worker // Katzuki
Stock for avatar 

Stock for sig : 

Size // Senior 
Border // Dotted
Effects // Up to you


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 19, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
g - 7 [Aggressor]
Sophie - 7 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 8 [Aggressor]
Santoryu - 8 [Katzuki]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 20, 2011)

*g*
_____________________



*Sophie*
_____________________


*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *

_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 8 [Aggressor]
Santoryu - 8 [Katzuki]


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome work.
Was worth the wait.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 20, 2011)

g said:


> Awesome work.
> Was worth the wait.



Glad you like :33


----------



## Sophie (Oct 20, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Sophie*
> _____________________



omg..  

it's very prutty  thank you very much, i loev eet ~


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2011)

*Request:* Senior Set
*Worker:* Aggressor
*Stock:* 

*Details:* Just make it look nice. A little on the bright/glowy side (but not too much). Also, focus the avatar on the most part of his head. I'd also like to try semi rounded. 

Thanks


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 20, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor :33
Stock // 
Size // 490x270 for Sig, 150x150 for both avi's
Border // Solid
Effects // up to you, work your magic x3
Text // Meet your maker! for sig, no text for avi's.
Additonal Info // Make sure you include both characters for the sig & make two avatars of each of the two characters, many thanks :33~

Can't wait to see what the outcome is, your work is really really awesome <3 

I'd like to use this set on another forum...like usual, hope its ok. =3


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 20, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 8 [Aggressor]
Santoryu - 8 [Katzuki]
Aeion - 9 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 20, 2011)

Ava Request:
Stock: 
Worker: Aggressor
Sizes: Senior and junior 
Border: Dotted
Text: Madara


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 20, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 8 [Aggressor]
Santoryu - 8 [Katzuki]
Aeion - 9 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 21, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Worker // Katzuki
> Stock for avatar
> 
> Stock for sig :
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Aggressor, is it too late to change my request?


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah it should be fine I've only just started the avatar at this stage,  signature off first though.


----------



## Azure-storm (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Agressor, how are you?  :33

Avatar:  

Junior size.  You can do anything you want to it.  Looking forward to the result.  

Thanks.  :33


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 21, 2011)

^Riruka 
*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 8 [Aggressor]
Santoryu - 8 [Katzuki]
Aeion - 9 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]


----------



## Oturan (Oct 21, 2011)

can you make a set of this? :33

text: Merupuri

borders: dotted or anything that looks better


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 21, 2011)

Not a problem 

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Kaijin - 8 [Aggressor]
Aeion - 9 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 21, 2011)

*Kaijin*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Aeion - 9 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sig Please.

It doesn't matter who works on it.

First Panel
effects: Whatever you want to do. (doesn't have to be fancy)

Thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Aeion - 9 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Aeion*
_____________________









*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 22, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Kaijin*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that awesome!!! tyvm  Reped will cred when using.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 22, 2011)

Aggressor, can you please search for my latest posts at Kagura's? I requested 2 sets (ignore the Gaara one). I'm on my iphone so I can't post links - and Kagura waa unable to make them. Pretty please? 
Will cred and rep.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 22, 2011)

Uchiha Itachi I assume by the two requests you want these two:



Uchihα Itαchi said:


> 2 sets please, Kagura:
> 
> *Set 1:*
> Ava: []
> ...





Uchihα Itαchi said:


> Thanks.
> Ava:
> Sig:
> 
> ...



I can do the first set, but the signature stock isn't showing for the second request. Instead I'll just do the first halloween set and the avatar and I'll give Katzuki the Gaara set.

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Hiruzen Sarutobi - 8 [Aggressor]
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Katzuki]


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 22, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Aeion*
> _____________________



Looks amazing . Just a question though, would it be alright to remove that little strip on the image on the left? I hope that's not asking for too much


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 22, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Aeion*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Thanks bro


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2011)

Uchihα Itαchi said:


> Aggressor, can you please search for my latest posts at Kagura's? I requested 2 sets *(ignore the Gaara one). *I'm on my iphone so I can't post links - and Kagura waa unable to make them. Pretty please?
> Will cred and rep.







Aggressor said:


> Uchiha Itachi I assume by the two requests you want these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i already did the gaara set katzuki has to do the third set which is separate from the first post


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 22, 2011)

^ That's what I meant by "ignore the Gaara one".


----------



## Empathy (Oct 22, 2011)

A set please. 


For the size can I get a 150x200 and 150x150 ava, and senior sized sig w/ a little room for some extra stuff. The rest is at your discretion border, effects ect. Thank you in advance even if my request is denied.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 22, 2011)

As for the third set request, the picture(s) somehow got deleted, so I picked new ones:
Ava:  (Please do whatever you can to not include the pyramide hanging on her hair)
Sig: 

Effects stay the same: Dark tones, more black and red tones, and whatever.
Text: 'Halloween'


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 22, 2011)

I've seen some of your work before and I'm interested in having a set made. :33

Set Request:

Worker: Aggressor if possible, due to his _Bleach_ sets.
Stock: This.

Size: Junior.
Border: I really don't mind, though I'm fine with whatever~ (If you want me to be more specific, just say!)
Effects: A Gothic texture if possible with blood splatter effects for both avatar and signature.
Text: No additional text please.
Additonal Info:

Avatar - the panel of Aizen please. I don't mind if the text is unreadable after cropping and/or resizing.
Signature - no cropping or changes to the size of the stock other than making it fit the requirements of a Junior signature.

I hope that's everything.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 22, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________

*Avatars*
Spartan14337 - 9 [Aggressor]
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Dark_Ninja_X - 9 [Aggressor]
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spartan14337*
Please provide better stock next time 
_____________________


*Dark Ninja X*
Please provide better stock next time 
_____________________








*Request List*


*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 23, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spartan14337*
> Please provide better stock next time
> _____________________



The stock probably wasn't too good because I made some edits to it beforehand(Had to get rid of text over it) but still, the ava ended up looking up pretty awesome imo.


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 23, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Dark Ninja X*
> Please provide better stock next time
> _____________________



ah sorry about that xD

not to be picky or anything but...the avi is 125x125...I asked for 150x150...you probably based this on junior sizes...but I mentioned on the request that I would not be using this set & other avi here...so the sizes don't matter...and I asked for two avatars [each of both chars]...and text on the sig 'Meet your maker!'

actually forget about the second avi. It doesn't matter too much. 

here's my request for reference;



Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Worker // Aggressor :33
> Stock //
> Size // 490x270 for Sig, 150x150 for both avi's
> Border // Solid
> ...



basically the avi needs to be 150x150 & add the text on the sig.

if you don't feel like doing these, its fine. Sorry for the trouble D:


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 23, 2011)

That's fine, sorry about that I forgot to read your post. I'll do it now


----------



## Lmao (Oct 23, 2011)

Aggressor my man

Avatar request

Stock:
Size:150x200
Effects: Up to you
Border:I'd like 2 borders if possible,a normal one and one dotted


Thanks :3


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 24, 2011)

Lmao man, the stock is fucked. Do you have any others?


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Dark_Ninja_X*
_____________________





*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*
Azure-storm - 9 [Aggressor]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 24, 2011)

A set request.

Stock:
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Text:/
Border:Thin black(or whatever else you think fits)


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

Set please.:33


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Azure-storm*
_____________________


*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
Shounen Ai - 9 [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
ThePseudo - 11 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shounen Ai*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
ThePseudo - 11 [Aggressor]


----------



## Oturan (Oct 24, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Shounen Ai*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



it's nice. thxs. ^^


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 24, 2011)

Aggressor said:


>



thanks for the quick fix, repped~ :33


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 25, 2011)

Set Request:

Worker: Aggressor, please.
Stock: 
Size: Junior.
Border: Whatever you find most appropriate.
Effects: Same as above~ 
Text: No additional text please.
Additonal Info: Avatar - cropped for Rukia if you can't get both Ichigo and Rukia into the avatar~

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2011)

thats already an work of art


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 26, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Zero 00 - VM [Aggressor]
GunX2 - 9 [Aggressor]
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
ThePseudo - 11 [Aggressor]
Immortal King - 11 [Aggressor] (New stock)


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 27, 2011)

*GunX2*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Empathy - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
ThePseudo - 11 [Aggressor]
Immortal King - 11 [Aggressor] (New stock)


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 27, 2011)

*Empathy*
_____________________







*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (2 Sets)
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
ThePseudo - 11 [Aggressor]
Immortal King - 11 [Aggressor] (New stock)


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 27, 2011)

*Uchiha Itachi (First Set Only)*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (1 Set)
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
ThePseudo - 11 [Aggressor]
Immortal King - 11 [Aggressor] (New stock)


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 27, 2011)

*ThePseudo*
*Stock was shit, I just bordered and adjusted it. Please provide better stock next time *
_____________________





*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Uchiha Itachi - 10 [Aggressor] (1 Set)
TheCoolGinger - 10 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 10 [Aggressor]
Immortal King - 11 [Aggressor] (New stock)


*Thread is going to be locked, I have exams coming up and am struggling to get the requests done in time with school. Shop is going to be locked until I feel up to opening the shop again. I recommend going to the Palace of Synful Delights if you want a set.*


----------



## Empathy (Oct 27, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Empathy*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...




Magnificent. Thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 28, 2011)

Anoo...I'm back..

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR;
STOCK: ;
ADDITIONAL INFO: ava on that guys with stripes in his hair. <3​
I promise when you're done I'll give you something nice.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 7, 2011)

Most of my exams are finished guys, I'm taking requests again


----------



## Vice (Nov 7, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // , , 
Size // Senior
Border // Any
Effects // Any
Text // The Dark Knight
Additonal Info // N/A


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 7, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 [Aggressor]


----------



## Hariti (Nov 7, 2011)

Requesting  again.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 7, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 11 [Aggressor]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 7, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // Junior, Sig size preferably 500x300
Border // Any
Effects // Up to you
Text // none
Additonal Info // N/A


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 7, 2011)

Good to see you're back bro.

Set Request:
Stock(Sorry for this method. the absolute full resolution which is 1432x2000 wouldn't appear on any other image sharing web sites I tried): 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Text: The Pernicious Punisher.
Text 2: Hibari Kyoya
Effects: Any kind of effects are fine but there's this one specific effect I want to fit both of the panels in and it's via using an effect like this :


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11
Hariti - 11
EpicBroFist - 11
Spartan1337 - 12


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Vice (Avatars)*
_____________________


*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 [Aggressor]
Hariti - 11 [Aggressor]
EpicBroFist - 11 [Aggressor]
Spartan1337 - 12 [Aggressor]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Vice (First Set)*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 
Hariti - 11
EpicBroFist - 11 
Spartan1337 - 12


----------



## G (Nov 8, 2011)

Set
Stock: 
Borders: dotted


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Just came in to say I edited the text in my request.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 8, 2011)

Could I still have the set made that I requested before the shop closed?


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 
Hariti - 11 
EpicBroFist - 11 
Spartan1337 - 12 
g - 12 
TheCoolGinger - 12


----------



## Vice (Nov 8, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Vice (Avatars)*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...





Aggressor said:


> *Vice (First Set)*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats on finishing your exams, brah. Good to see you back 

I'll return with a lot of requests soon


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad to have you back x3

Set request~

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // 150x150 for avi, 250x425 [vertical] for sig
Border // Solid/normal
Effects // Up to you, whatever colours/effects/etc goes well with the stock. Make it look epic! Don't overdo it, though. xD
Text // Sparky. [with the dot] font style/size up to you. Whatever looks good, really.
Additonal Info // None


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 9, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: DO NOT request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 
Hariti - 11 
EpicBroFist - 11 
Spartan1337 - 12 
g - 12 
TheCoolGinger - 12 
Dark_Ninja_X - 12


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a heads up, I've already rendered the images that need to be - most requests should be done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 12, 2011)

*Hariti*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: DO NOT request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 
EpicBroFist - 11 
Spartan1337 - 12 
g - 12 
TheCoolGinger - 12 
Dark_Ninja_X - 12


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 12, 2011)

*EpicBroFist*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Currently taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice - 11 
EpicBroFist - 11 
Spartan1337 - 12 
g - 12 
TheCoolGinger - 12 
Dark_Ninja_X - 12


----------



## Hariti (Nov 12, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Hariti*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, awesome job on the set!


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 17, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*



Sorry about the wait guys my sister gave birth and I got my wisdom teeth pulled out so I haven't really had the time or been in the mood to even get a set done. I'm gonna cancel the current requests and accept new ones. If you want your old set just say so - sorry about the inconvenience.


----------



## Billie (Nov 18, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // 150x200
Border // none
Effects // free choice


----------



## Immortal (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Aggressor, I have a special request for you. I'd like you to make me a signature, senior size, but I won't be wearing it here, if that's okay. I need the image for a personal project. It needs to look really nice, with a decent amount of effects or anything you can think of to make it look good. Here's the image to play with, and the only other criteria I have is the words "Melville" and "Thoreau" and the colors maroon and white are fantastic to play with. It's basically a logo. I'd appreciate it a lot  Let me know if this is too unorthodox of a request, or if you need something from me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 18, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12]

*Sets*
Joo [12]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 18, 2011)

Set Request: 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text 1: Maestro di illusione
Text 2(Below Text 1): Rokudo Mukuro
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12]

*Sets*
Joo [12]
Spartan1337 [13]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Joo*
_____________________



*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*


*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12]

*Sets*
Spartan1337 [13]


----------



## Greed (Nov 20, 2011)

Worker // Agg
Stock // ,  (Or, you can just use the sig pic for both if its too much trouble)
Size // Senior
Border // Rounded
Effects // Mostly looking to add more "life" to the picture. (Claw reflection, cigar fire etc. Not exactly sure how to describe it) Though not anything major, as in say changing the whole color of the pic green or something
Text // None
Additonal Info // None


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 20, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12]

*Sets*
Spartan1337 [13]
Kokujo Tengen [13]


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

A pretty lulzy request. 

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR;
STOCK: 
EFFECTS: anything you want ~
DETAILS: ava on kiddo ​


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 20, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12]

*Sets*
Spartan1337 [13]
Kokujo Tengen [13]
Tsukuyo [13]


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Joo*
> _____________________



Awesome, Thank you.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 20, 2011)

Senior avatar
Stock: 
Just the guy on the left.

Senior avatar and sig from this image if possible.
Stock: 
remove the text please

I'll leave all the effects/border to you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 20, 2011)

zerochan doesn't allow hotlinking.


----------



## Vash (Nov 20, 2011)

2 ava's please.





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions?

Dotted borders, thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 20, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Saiyan [13]

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12] - _stock_

*Sets*
Spartan1337 [13]
Kokujo Tengen [13]
Tsukuyo [13]
Santoyu [13]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spartan1337*
_____________________






*Saiyan*
_____________________



*Kokujo Tengen*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12 | _new stock in messages_]

*Sets*
Tsukuyo [13]
Santoyu [13]


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 21, 2011)

Request: Senior Set



Border/Effects that would look good with the set and make it nice please


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 21, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12 | _new stock in messages_]

*Sets*
Tsukuyo [13]
Santoyu [13]
-Shen- [13]


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Saiyan*
> _____________________



Aww yeah 

Thanks man, looks awesome 

I'm 24'd  I promise I'll rep you later!


----------



## Greed (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks bro, will rep as soon as I can. Says I need to spread first


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, the quality of the set is superb.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2011)

not to much stuff

Avas



on it "Why can't i ever resist you?" 



"we found love in a hopeless place"


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 21, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Aww yeah
> 
> Thanks man, looks awesome
> 
> I'm 24'd  I promise I'll rep you later!





Spartan1337 said:


> Thanks, the quality of the set is superb.





Kokujo Tengen said:


> Thanks bro, will rep as soon as I can. Says I need to spread first


Glad you guys like, and yeah that's fine 
*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12 | _new stock in messages_]

*Sets*
Tsukuyo [13]
Santoyu [13]
-Shen- [13]


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Set Please

First Panel


Senior Size...white borders.

Anything you want to do im fine with it...Just make it shiny. 

Thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 21, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12 | _new stock in messages_]

*Sets*
Tsukuyo [13]
Santoyu [13]
-Shen- [13]
GunX2 [14]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 23, 2011)

*Tsukuyo*
_____________________






*Santoryu*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12 | _new stock in messages_]

*Sets*
-Shen- [13]
GunX2 [14]


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great ^

Thanks, will use it later (since I just got my current set recently)


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 23, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // Senior
Border // Dotted
Effects // Up to you


----------



## Fay (Nov 23, 2011)

Set please :33!!

Sig: 
-  (please tell me if it's too mature, I don't think so, I saw waaaay sexier sigs but you never know )
- Size: smaller than senior size
- Effects: transparency
- No border
- Text: Sasuko (under the hand where she is leaning)

Ava: 
- senior size
- Ava containing her face and the Uchiha sign

Thnx <3


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 23, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Tsukuyo*
> _____________________





OMG WEARING ASAP 
You're so awesome 

when i'll have some more time, i'll give you a little gift :33


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 24, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Looks great ^
> 
> Thanks, will use it later (since I just got my current set recently)





Tsukuyo said:


> OMG WEARING ASAP
> You're so awesome
> 
> when i'll have some more time, i'll give you a little gift :33



Glad you guys like the sets 

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]

*Miscellaneous*
Immortal [12 | _new stock in messages_]

*Sets*
-Shen- [13]
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 24, 2011)

*Santoryu (Avatars)*
_____________________


*Immortal*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
-Shen- [13]
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2011)

Avatar please!*

Stock* // []
*Size* // Senior
*Border* // None
*Effects* // Up to you.
*Text* // None


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 24, 2011)

Request: Senior/set
Stock: 
Border: black/white
Effects: Whatever you think.

Thanks


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 24, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border: Whatever fits best


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 24, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Naked [14]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
-Shen- [13]
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 24, 2011)

Avatar request:

stock 

Just deidara's face (right)

Junior size, white dotted border.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 24, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Naked [14]
Zoan Marco [14]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
-Shen- [13]
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 24, 2011)

*-Shen-*
_____________________







*Naked*
_____________________


*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Zoan Marco [14]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]


----------



## Ayana (Nov 25, 2011)

Set request

Stock: 

Avy for a senior member, with the girl.
Sig for a senior too.

Border: none
Effects: mild ones

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 25, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Zoan Marco [14]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Ayana [14]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 25, 2011)

*Kagura (1st Avatar)*
_____________________



*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Zoan Marco [14]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Ayana [14]


----------



## Anjo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Worker* // anyone 
*Stock* //
*Size* // Senior 
*Border* // Dotted
*Effects* // n/a
*Text* // n/a
*Additonal Info* // I just want an avatar of his face. can it be made so it still moves? I'd really appreciate that : ) and please keep it transparent <3 

Thanks​


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 25, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Zoan Marco [14]
Anjo [14]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Ayana [14]


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Nov 25, 2011)

size: 150 x 150
make a border around it
ty in advance~


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 26, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *-Shen-*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



Thx Man. Its awesome. Repped


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2011)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Size: Junior

Border: I'd like something as colorful as the picture itself.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 26, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kagura [13]
Zoan Marco [14]
Anjo [14]
Seven Deadly Sins [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
GunX2 [14]
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Ayana [14]
Brie [15]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 26, 2011)

*Kagura (2nd Avatar)*
_____________________


*GunX2*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Zoan Marco [14]
Anjo [14]
Seven Deadly Sins [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Ayana [14]
Brie [15]


----------



## Koshirae (Nov 26, 2011)

* Request: Set
    * Size: Anything
    * Stock: 
    * Border: Don't really mind as long as there's one atleast
    * Text: None

Don't really mind about the color either as long as it isn't pink.


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 26, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Zoan Marco [14]
Anjo [14]
Seven Deadly Sins [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Ayana [14]
Brie [15]
Koshirae [15]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 28, 2011)

*Koshirae*
_____________________






*Brie*
_____________________






*Ayana*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Anjo [14]
Seven Deadly Sins [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Whitebeard [14]
Fay [14]
Doctor [14]
Spartan1337 [14]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 28, 2011)

*Seven Deadly Sins*
_____________________


*Zoan Marco*
_____________________


*Fay*
_____________________




*Spoiler*: _Transparency/ Extra Avatar_ 







*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Whitebeard [14]
Spartan1337 [14]


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 28, 2011)

*Doctor*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking request!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Whitebeard [14]
Spartan1337 [14]


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2011)

Ava please.


----------



## Ayana (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, I love my new set already.


----------



## Vice (Nov 28, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor

Stock //  

Size // Senior

Border // Any

Effects // Any - but I would like the red in the Sharingan to glow if possible

Text // The Avenger

Uchiha Sasuke

Additonal Info // N/A


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 29, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: No more requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Anji [14]
ThePseudo [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Whitebeard [14]
Spartan1337 [14]
Vice [15]

Will endeavour to have these done by Saturday ~


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks awesome job.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 1, 2011)

Complete request when taking requests again.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*First time requesting in here.*

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Agressor
*Stock* - ; For avatar please a gif animation of close ups of Kamina, Simon and Kittan (like , but alternating between the three guys sitting). 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - brush strokes  or , IF possible of course.
*Effects* - Colorizations
*Text* - , in far bottom right corner, partially standing in transparency. 
*Additional Info* - Guidelines for signature  and 

If brush strokes borders aren't possible, then:
*Stock* - Same as described above
*Border* - Dotted; both avatar and signature
*Effects* - Same as described above
*Text* - none

*I have much faith in you, because Iv'e heard you're one of the most renowned set artist on NF.*


----------



## Brie (Dec 1, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Brie*
> _____________________



Thank you!!  [Agh, I'm a bit late in picking it up..hope you haven't given it away...]

And yeah it was a bit LQ.


----------



## Sunagakure (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like you to remove the text, from that wallpaper.. For the text "Undertaker's channel", can you replace it with "SalamenceZX Channel" & for where it says "Remember to Subscribe", replace it with Remember to Subscribe BUT with the size and font you are going to use...?

Font: You're choice..
Text Size: Pretty big like the current ones..
Color of Text: Green
Make sure both text, "SalamenceZX Channel" & "Remember to Subscribe" have the same size, font, and color....THANKS!!

*Edit:* I just read you're update.. You aren't accepting requests, sorry about that.. When you are accepting requests, can you get started on this request? Thanks..


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 2, 2011)

aggressor are you having a hard time with my stock? Because if it's not too late i can replace it with an better one. Sorry for you giving you a stock that's hard to work with once again


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 2, 2011)

I've done most of the sets including yours, sorry about the wait.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Complete request when taking requests again.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oops forgot to turn off my sig


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 2, 2011)

*Spartan1337*
_____________________




*Whitebeard*
_____________________




*Anjo*
I don't do animations, read opening posts >.>
_____________________


*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [15]
DaftVirgin [15]
Sunagakure [15]


----------



## Jackk (Dec 2, 2011)

*Set* request for Aggressor.

*Stock:* .  

*Size:* Junior.


*Spoiler*: _Avatar focus_ 




I would like one avatar with the focus on Urahara, and another avatar with the focus on Yoruichi please... if it's not too much to ask.




*Border:* Dotted white borders.

*Effects:* Hmm, perhaps something with green and white (my favorite colors) would be nice  ...The rest is up to you, Mr. Artist. 

Thanks~


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 2, 2011)

Jackk said:


> *Set* request for Aggressor.
> 
> *Stock:* .
> 
> ...



Called it, UraYoru ftw 

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [15]
DaftVirgin [15]
Sunagakure [16]
Jackk [16]


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Complete request when taking requests again.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



P-Please?


----------



## Narsha (Dec 2, 2011)

If you have time, can you make me a set please?

*Worker*: Aggressor
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Junior
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: Everything you think it suits. 

Thank you :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 2, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spartan1337*
> _____________________



Excellent work. 

I have an question though. May I use this set on another forum as long as I credit you?


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 2, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> P-Please?


It's coming, please be patient :>



Spartan1337 said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> I have an question though. May I use this set on another forum as long as I credit you?



That's fine ~

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [15]
DaftVirgin [15]
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [15]
Narsha [15]


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> It's coming, please be patient :>


Okay thank you I will :33


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2011)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Ava: 

Sig: 

Details: Just make it look awesome. Also, I don't want a little slip of the image showing on the left, just a full picture, like your sig, for example. Thanks, brah


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello there :33

Worker: Aggressor
Request: Sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Size: Junior
Extra info: Can you not include the text at the bottom in the sig please ~ Apart from that, do whatever you like <3

Thank you


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 3, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [15]
DaftVirgin [15]
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [15]
Narsha [15]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 3, 2011)

Worker // Aggressor
Request// Set
Stock // 
Size // Senior
Border // Whatever that looks good
Effects // Surprise me
Text // N/A
Additonal Info // Surprise me


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 4, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [15]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [15]
DaftVirgin [15]
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [15]
Narsha [15]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16 | Stock needs to be changed]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 4, 2011)

*ThePseudo*
If you want a border, just say so !:3
_____________________

*Bordered Version:*


*Vice*
Happy with these considering the low quality, please provide higher quality stock next time :>
_____________________



*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
DaftVirgin [15]
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [15]
Narsha [15]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16 | Stock needs to be changed]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 4, 2011)

*DaftVirgin*
If you want any changes please say so.
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [15]
Narsha [15]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16 | Stock needs to be changed]


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aggressor said:


> *DaftVirgin*
> If you want any changes please say so.
> _____________________
> 
> ...







Omg thank you! pek

I don't want to be a pain in the ass, but could you also make one with another effect? Apply what effect you like


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Signature off!*

Yeah I can, I'll only do another in terms of colourisation.


----------



## Empathy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey, Aggressor can you make me a set from , please? 150x200 and 150x150 sized avatars. And a senior sized signature with a little room for some extra stuff. The rest is at your discretion. Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Vice (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 4, 2011)

Vice said:


> Thank you.



Just remember to provide higher quality stock 

*DaftVirgin V2*
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [15]
Narsha [15]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16 | Stock needs to be changed]
Empathy [16]


----------



## Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

All i request is that you stretch it slightly horizontally, and you crop out the background leaving only the letters and symbols. Also take out nickelodeon.

sized for seniors

much reps will be given


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 5, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
St. Burke [17]

*Sets*
Sunagakure [15]
Jackk [16]
Narsha [16]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16
Empathy [16]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 6, 2011)

*Sunagakure*
If you want any changes just say, *just rep*.
_____________________

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Jackk*
It was difficult with a green and white colour theme but I tried :>
_____________________


*St. Burke*
_____________________

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Narsha [16]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16
Empathy [16]


----------



## Jackk (Dec 6, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Jackk*
> It was difficult with a green and white colour theme but I tried :>
> _____________________



Well you did a great job on it; the set is awesome  ...Thanks!

Really, the effects came out quite good  ...Perhaps I should start calling you Aggressor the child GFXer prodigy. 

Just one minor thing though, could you re-size the avatars to Junior size (make them 125 x 125) please? 

I would like to wear the senior size avatars, but I can't do so yet due to my lowly 706 post count. =/ 

Though I'm still glad you made those senior size avatars; I'll be saving those so I can use them later... after I make 294 more posts (now I have some good motivation to start a spamming rampage ), which is the only thing I still need to become a senior member.


----------



## Sunagakure (Dec 6, 2011)

It is fucking perfect, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! *REPS*

But you made a mistake. It's not SalamanderZX, ITS "SalamenceZX" can you please edit that? Just edit that on the second wallpaper. I will be using the second one, not the first. (I love the font)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 7, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something similar to this sig:  only except more purplish-violet.
Text 1: Silver Star Dragon
Text 2(Below Text 1): Byakuran
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 7, 2011)

Taking Spartan 

Guys . . . with the adjustments do you mind just waiting till tonight sorry cause I don't have any time today, thanks!


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 8, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Narsha [16]
Aeion [16]
rozzalina [16]
Alisdragon [16
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 8, 2011)

*rozzalina*
Did first, because it is a Christmas set 
_____________________







*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Narsha [16]
Aeion [16]
Alisdragon [16]
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]


The rest should be done by the weekend :33


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 8, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *rozzalina*
> Did first, because it is a Christmas set
> _____________________
> 
> ...



I love it, thank you  Will wear next week or so <3


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 8, 2011)

*Request*: Set 
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior. However, can you give me 150X150 and 150X200 avatars, please? 
*Border*: Dotted for the avatars and can the sig's borders be round?
*Effects*: Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text*: None
*Add. Info*: Can the avatars focus on the figure dressed in black (the figure is girl)?


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 8, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Narsha [16]
Aeion [16]
Alisdragon [16]
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]
Fighting Kitsune [17]


----------



## Vice (Dec 11, 2011)

Weird request...

Can I get a sig in the following format:



Stock:







The order in which they're displayed isn't important, just make sure Gaara's in the center. Effects and what-not are up to you and, if possible, erase the watermark on the Gaara pic. Lastly, just add their names in each box in a small but readable font.

Thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 11, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Narsha [16]
Aeion [16]
Alisdragon [16]
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]
Fighting Kitsune [17]
Vice [17]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 12, 2011)

*Narsha*
If you want any changes please day so 
_____________________







*Aeion*
I tried . . . stock quality was low
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Alisdragon [16]
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]
Fighting Kitsune [17]
Vice [17]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 12, 2011)

*Alisdragon*
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]
Fighting Kitsune [17]
Vice [17]


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2011)

Requesting set

stock: 
size: junior
border: rounded
effects: just make it pretty :33
text: Merry Christmas! (in a Christmas fashion font)


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 12, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Aeion*
> I tried . . . stock quality was low
> _____________________



Great, thanks.


----------



## Narsha (Dec 12, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Narsha*
> If you want any changes please day so
> _____________________



Thank you so so much


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Alisdragon*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



I love my set,  redit and rep soon.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you guys like 

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Empathy [16]
Spartan1337 [17]
Fighting Kitsune [17]
Vice [17]
DaftVirgin [17]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 12, 2011)

*Spartan1337*
Man just saying thanks for always providing high quality stock.
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Empathy [16]
Fighting Kitsune [17]
Vice [17]
DaftVirgin [17]

Empathy and Fighting Kitsune incoming


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2011)

I actually need a banner, if you wouldn't mind for my youtube page. Says the size is "960px by 150px" 

My request is simple. Want a dark moody banner with the words "Ultimate Chance" and under it "Whity The Reviewer's Channel" and have both these symbols on each end. That be awesome if can do that!!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 13, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Spartan1337*
> Man just saying thanks for always providing high quality stock.
> _____________________



And I'd like to say thanks for the awesome sets


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 13, 2011)

Request: Senior Set
Stock:     
Border: Black/White
Effects: Make it look "smooth", hope that makes sense if not just do whatever  - Ava of Kallen please.

Many thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2011)

*Empathy*
Sorry about the wait, busy with the holidays >.>
_____________________





*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Fighting Kitsune [17]
Vice [17]
DaftVirgin [17]
Doctor [18]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2011)

*Fighting Kitsune*
Stock was already really colourful and adding more effects would have ruined it really, hope you like 
_____________________








*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
DaftVirgin [17]
Doctor [18]


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 15, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Fighting Kitsune*
> Stock was already really colourful and adding more effects would have ruined it really, hope you like /ano
> _____________________
> 
> ...


Oh no, I had no problem waiting. We all have a life outside of NF after all and it's the holiday season. :33

And the set...



IT'S FREAKING WONDERFUL AND GORGEOUS AND I LOVE IT AND I'M SORRY THE STOCK WAS REALLY COLORFUL BUT YOU DID A GREAT JOB AND I LOVE IT AND YOU'RE AWESOME!!!!  

WILL REP AND WILL CRED WHEN I WEAR IT!!


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for understanding and glad you like


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2011)

*DaftVirgin*
Cute stock!
_____________________






*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *DaftVirgin*
> Cute stock!
> _____________________
> 
> ...



OMG IT GREAT!!! pek


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> OMG IT GREAT!!! pek



Glad you like 

Oh I thought you were senior, I'll make some 125 x 125 avatars now!


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 16, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]


----------



## Rose (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like a set for this please.

Worker // Anyone 
Stock // 
Size //  Senior
Border // rounded
Effects // Anything the looks nice  Nothing TOO bright .
Additonal Info // The avatar focus be on the boy please


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 17, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]
Rose [18]


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 17, 2011)

set request please :33
Stock: 
Effects: any you think will look right :33

will rep and cred for it too  thankies in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 18, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]
Rose [18]
blackfire96 [18]


----------



## kyochi (Dec 18, 2011)

*Request:* Avatar  
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior 
*Border:* None 
*Effects:* Not really sure, whatever you think looks best :] 
*Text:* None 


Please and thanks!


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 18, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kyochi [18]

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]
Rose [18]
blackfire96 [18]


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 18, 2011)

*Rose*
Hope you like, out of curiousity what anime is this from? 
_____________________







*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kyochi [18]

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]
blackfire96 [18]


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *Rose*
> Hope you like, out of curiousity what anime is this from?
> _____________________



Oh this is beautiful, thank you!

It's a fanart  from a manga called Tonari no Kaibutsu kun


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 18, 2011)

Rose said:


> Oh this is beautiful, thank you!
> 
> It's a fanart  from a manga called Tonari no Kaibutsu kun



Glad you like it


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 20, 2011)

Back with another request.  (Sorry, I saw these pics and thought: "Set! ")

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
  -Avatar:  (Can you get rid of the words at the bottom?) 

  -Sig: 

*Size:* Senior, with a 150x200 avatar. 
*Border:* Dotted for the avatar and round for the sig. 
*Effects:* Whatever you thinks looks good. However, could you make sure the avatar and sig look like they "match" or be similar, please?
*Text:* None.
*Add. Info:* None


----------



## Jellal (Dec 21, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock:  and  

Size: Junior
Borders: doted
Effects: for the ava i don't really like the red background other than that do as you feel...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 21, 2011)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kyochi [18]

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]
Rose [18]
blackfire96 [18]
Fighting Kitsune [19]
Jellal [19]


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Aggressor, sorry to bother you, but could I add a change to my recent request. Can my avatar instead be a 150 x 150 avatar, instead? Just found out, I'm not allowed to a 150 x 200 avatar.  Sorry.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 22, 2011)

*Worker* // I don't mind
*Stock* // 
*Size* // Senior
*Border* // Dotted,  rounded
*Effects* // (please put as much cool lighting/flare effects as possible) and whatever else you feel would look best.
*Text* // _"He Who created the seven heavens one above another. No fault will you see in the creation of the Most Merciful. So turn your vision again. Do you see any flaw? Again turn your vision, and again your vision will come back to you, dazzled, defeated."_ (Quran 67:3)

*Additonal Info* // I know the text is long, try your best to fit it in as best as you can.



Thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 23, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Hey Aggressor, sorry to bother you, but could I add a change to my recent request. Can my avatar instead be a 150 x 150 avatar, instead? Just found out, I'm not allowed to a 150 x 200 avatar.  Sorry.



Yeah that is fine 

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
Kyochi [18]

*Miscellaneous*
crazymtf [18] - *Banner*

*Sets*
Vice [17]
Doctor [18]
Rose [18]
blackfire96 [18]
Fighting Kitsune [19]
Jellal [19]
Perserverence [19]


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 23, 2011)

Avatar please. Focus on his face, and If it's not too much trouble I would like effects similar to the ones on my ava. :33


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Dec 27, 2011)

Aggressor since Jellal is banned I would like to take _mine_...and the size should be senior? thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 28, 2011)

Suicune said:


> Aggressor since Jellal is banned I would like to take _mine_...and the size should be senior? thanks.



Yeah no problem I was planning to anyway 



Fighting Kitsune said:


> Hey Aggressor, sorry to bother you, but could I add a change to my recent request. Can my avatar instead be a 150 x 150 avatar, instead? Just found out, I'm not allowed to a 150 x 200 avatar.  Sorry.



That isn't a problem, lovely! 

_________________________________________

Also, sorry about the inactiveness Christmas has been a bitch I've made a start on all requests that aren't Christmas orientated today because most of the others likely don't want it.

*@blackfire96 and Doctor:* Do you guys still want a set with the given stock or do you want a set with another stockers!?

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 28, 2011)

I whould like a banner made out of it.Size 950x350.

Do whatever you think fits the Stock.It dosnt matter to me if other charachters dont fit in as long as the fist three are seen.

Text: Rebirth Of Fallen

Other: after the main text put Naruto RP in smaller font.

Anyway thanks in advance.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 28, 2011)

Agg yeah if you could make me a set out of  instead that would be cool.
Ava of the older version of simon (top middle), the rest is up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 2, 2012)

canceling my request  sorry i dont need that set anymore


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2012)

Aggressor turn of your Sig!


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like a wallpaper based around purple, like the other wallpaper you edited for me. On the sides, the same text and font, but based around purple. Here's the render:



Thanks!!


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 4, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Aggressor turn of your Sig!



my signature is so fucking sexy though so it deserves to be on display 

when i have the time and inspired ill start doing requests i just cant be fucked


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 6, 2012)

*Worker* // aggressor 
*Stock* //idk if is good enough but here it is  and 
*Size* senior
*Border* // I'll leave it to how you think it would look better 
*Effects* make it go with the picture
*Text* //  underneath the sig in red letters "With blood and rage of crimson red, ripped from a corpse so freshly dead, together with our hellish hate, we'll burn you all, that is your Fate!"
*Additonal Info* // if you could take the shut up and change the back ground that would be nice or maybe even make it transparent on the sig and the ava. transparent but enclose on a box, also the first one is for the ava. the second one is for the sig k, thanks​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello 
Worker// someone please
Request// set
Stock // 
Size // Senior
Border // up to you
Effects // up to you

Thank you


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, I thought Aggressor was dead

Take your time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 6, 2012)

Worker: Aggressor 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border : Up to you.
Effects: Whatever works.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 13, 2012)

GUESS WHOS GETTING REQUESTS DONE!

*Reiki:*


----------



## ℛei (Jan 13, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> GUESS WHOS GETTING REQUESTS DONE!
> 
> *Reiki:*



AFGHJKKLDSDGJ 

thank you


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2012)

Aggressor said:


>


Thanks, that's pretty kick ass.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 13, 2012)

hey what about me


----------



## Narsha (Jan 13, 2012)

I would like a set please. :33

Stock // 
Size // Junior
Border // Dotted
Effects // Anything you think it suits

Thank you.

Edit: Is it possible to make a set with this stock too?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Jan 13, 2012)

A set pleace 
Worker: Aggressor 
Stock:
Size: Leave it in the same size.
Border : What you want ..
Effects: Whatever you like :33.

Thx


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 13, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> hey what about me



getting it done bruv


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 15, 2012)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [19]

*Miscellaneous*
Kaijin [19] *Banner*
Sunagakure [19] *Banner *

*Sets*
Fighting Kitsune [19]
Doctor [19]
Perserverence [19]
Dragon [19]
milkshake [20]
Narsha [20]
♥Red♥ [20]
Kushina [20]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2012)

This is the ava. Just focus on his face.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 15, 2012)

*Narsha*
Second set will be done lateer 
_____________________




*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [19]

*Miscellaneous*
Kaijin [19] *Banner*
Sunagakure [19] *Banner *

*Sets*
Fighting Kitsune [19]
Doctor [19]
Perserverence [19]
Dragon [19]
milkshake [20]
Narsha [20] 
♥Red♥ [20]
Kushina [20]


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2012)

What happened to my request?


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 15, 2012)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests!*
_____________________
*Avatars*
ThePseudo [19]

*Miscellaneous*
Kaijin [19] *Banner*
Sunagakure [19] *Banner *

*Sets*
Vice [18]
Fighting Kitsune [19]
Doctor [19]
Perserverence [19]
Dragon [19]
milkshake [20]
Narsha [20]
♥Red♥ [20]
Kushina [20]


----------



## Narsha (Jan 15, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> *Narsha*
> Second set will be done lateer
> _____________________



I can't thank you enough


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 15, 2012)

Narsha said:


> I can't thank you enough



Glad you like <3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2012)

set



thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 22, 2012)

suck me off, more requests :SSSSSSSSS

ill try tonighttt


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> suck me off, more requests :SSSSSSSSS
> 
> ill try tonighttt



You know you can tell people to hold on the requests .


----------



## Pyro (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Aggressor, sorry but I'm gonna have to withdraw my request. Don't know if you're still doing them or not, but I don't need one anymore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 11, 2012)

taking back my request.


----------



## Vice (Feb 11, 2012)

It's been about two months since I made my request, I've gotta cancel.


----------



## Aggressor (May 20, 2012)

I'm back, and taking reqs so req.


----------



## ℛei (May 26, 2012)

Hello

Can I have a senior set from these   stocks? I mean a mixed set 

Thanks <3333


----------



## zetzume (May 26, 2012)

Hi~~ =) 

Request// set
Stock // 
Size // 125x125 and 100x100 
sig : any size but not beyond 500x200. =)
Border // 
Effects // up to you. =3 

Thank you. <3


----------



## Tsukishima (May 27, 2012)

with thin black border please.


----------



## Aggressor (May 27, 2012)

*zetzume*





*Tsukishima*


----------



## Tsukishima (May 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot! :33


----------



## Krippy (Jun 2, 2012)

Set request

Worker: Anybody
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: thin black
Effects: Bold, bright, badass 

The avy I want to be just a close up of the head.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 16, 2012)

; 

 ;


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

*Worker* // Agressor, ofc :3​*Stock* // 
​*Size* // 
Something nice and tall :3​*Border* // 
Dotted​*Effects* // 
Whatever you think would work.​*Text* // 
Font: something simple, yet elegant.
Text: First line "Sasuke Uchiha"; Second line: The Avenger
Size: Nothing too big, but nothing too small either. ​*Additonal Info* // 
Firstly, could the focus of the text be on the first line? Secondly, pm me when the request is done. ^^
also, as verification to the rules, I have been a member here for more than 6 months. ^^​​


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 16, 2012)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, super fast, and such quality. I will definitely become a regular :3


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 16, 2012)

*Worker* // Aggressor.
*Stock* // Avatar : [] Signature : [].
*Size* //  Senior. [If it's not that much of a trouble I would appreciate if you could make an extra Avatar at 150x200 size]
*Border* // Dotted.
*Effects* // Anything you like; just make it look _cool_.
*Text* //  Avatar : "NE", Signature : "Necessary Evil".
*Additonal Info* // Remove the letters from the Signature; take your time.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 16, 2012)

;  ;


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 16, 2012)

Good work _Aggressor_. Is it possible though to reduce the inner white border [for the _Avatar_(_s_)] ? If it's too much trouble then it's ok.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 16, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 


Border: Anything that looks good
Size: Senior
Effects: Surprise me
Artist: Anyone 
Other Info: A gothic romance background


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 17, 2012)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 17, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Good work _Aggressor_. Is it possible though to reduce the inner white border [for the _Avatar_(_s_)] ? If it's too much trouble then it's ok.



No sorry I didn't save the PSD. I like thick borders, next time (if there is) I'll use 3 px borders.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 17, 2012)

Love the set, I will rep and credit you.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 19, 2012)

I VM'd you 

Sorry about the pixelation again imgur sometimes does that -.-

REQUEST PPL IM SHO BOOORRRREEED ((


----------



## zetzume (Jun 19, 2012)

Stock : 
Size // 100x100 and 150x200 ava 
sig: 500x200 
Border // none
Effects //up to you~ =3 
Text // none


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 19, 2012)

;  ;


----------



## Metaro (Jun 20, 2012)

I
[sp]
Senior member set
effects:colouring and if you can play with the contrast?
don't use the fog effect , Like  would be great.
Stock: It's and spoiler of the manga so I won't use it till sunday 
Text: the same as itachi Says : No matter what... I will love you forever
Borders: dotted


Thanks in advance 

[/sp]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 20, 2012)

150x200
Stock-
Border-Black line

150x200
Stock-
Text-Contest Bot
Border-Black line


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I'm looking for a soi fon avatar but i don't know if the quality is to your liking? 




Which ever one is easier to work with for the stocks... 

Size is senior 
Border dotted
Effects whatever makes it look cool 

Thanks!


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 21, 2012)

_Houskeeping:_
______________________
Metaro
^Vegeta^Two^
Jellal Fernandes


----------



## Sera (Jun 22, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 

Thank you. ^^


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 22, 2012)

Request: Sig
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome
Can you get rid of the green background?


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 23, 2012)

_Houskeeping:_
______________________
Metaro
^Vegeta^Two^
Jellal Fernandes
Sera 
Polat Alemdar


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 23, 2012)

Jellal Fernandes
 ; 

_Houskeeping:_
______________________
Metaro
^Vegeta^Two^
Sera 
Polat Alemdar


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 23, 2012)

Cancelling Request.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 24, 2012)

*Stock:* , 
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar and leave a little extra room on the signature, please
*Border:* Whichever you think will look best
*Effects:* At your discretion
*Text:* No thanks

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 24, 2012)

A set pls 
Worker // Aggressor 
Stock // 
Size // Junior :3
Border // whatever you think is best, lol 
Effects // Don't really care, jut looking for a pinkish hue
Text // Candy Cocaine & Caesar Clown

Is the stock is unsatisfactory or hard to work with pls tell me. Kinda new to this


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2012)

@ Natsu Dragneel. 


			
				Opening Post said:
			
		

> *Note:* _*The store does not specialise in any animation type sets!*_



*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*
^Vegeta^Two^ [22]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Metaro [22]
Sera [22]
Polat Alemdar [22]
Kisabuna [22]
Empathy [22]
CandyCocaine [22]
NatsuDragneel [22]


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2012)

*Metaro*
I got your message just now, after I did your set. If you want any changes message me and the stock you provided in the message can only really be used if Itachi and Sasuke have sharingan?
_____________________

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Polat Alemdar*
_____________________

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*
^Vegeta^Two^ [22]

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sera [22]
Kisabuna [22]
Empathy [22]
CandyCocaine [22]
NatsuDragneel [22]


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2012)

*^Vegeta^Two^*
_____________________


*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sera [22]
Kisabuna [22]
Empathy [22]
CandyCocaine [22]
NatsuDragneel [22]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC 
rep on both forums


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 24, 2012)

I made a change to one of the values for the Avatar's size. Sorry, I totally missed it when I made the original post. 150x150 to replace the last value.

Really sorry about that. :sweat


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2012)

Not a problem ; D


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like a sig, possibly a ava if you think it look good.

Size - Something normal, not sure of dimensions.
Target - I want it centered on his face.
Text - "Innocence Proves Nothing"
I would like a border, black or silver, not sure what would look good.
If any effects, then something that would make it menacing that would stay true to the Ghost Rider.

If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 26, 2012)

*Request List*
*Status: Taking requests! *
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sera [22]
Kisabuna [22]
Empathy [22]
CandyCocaine [22]
Gaar of the Desert [23]


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 26, 2012)

*Avatar.*


*Signature
*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: It's not "Like a boss", I AM the boss.
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 28, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> *Avatar.*
> 
> 
> *Signature
> *



I can't see the stock ...

*Request List*
*Status: No more requests! Should be done tomorrow night ~*
_____________________
*Avatars*

*Miscellaneous*

*Sets*
Sera [22]
Kisabuna [22]
Empathy [22]
CandyCocaine [22]
Gaara of the Desert [23]
ThePseudo [23]
Spartan1337 [23]


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 28, 2012)

The Top Signature and the bottom Avatar.


----------



## Sera (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, I would like to cancel my request. I'm too picky when it comes to stock.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 6, 2012)

avatar looked funny if i used other stock, sorry so i didnt bother using it - it just looked like a random head.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Aggressor (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Aggressor (Jul 6, 2012)

other requests will get done soon, sorry for the wait so far.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 8, 2012)

_____________________________________________


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 8, 2012)

TAKING NEXT BATCH OF REQUESTS.


----------



## Vice (Jul 9, 2012)

Worker // Aggressor
Stock // 
Size // 150x200
Border // Any
Effects // Any
Text // N/A
Additonal Info // N/A


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 10, 2012)

Taking ~ ~


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 11, 2012)

Requesting Set

Senior 
Border: up to you
Effects: whatever looks good
Text: none


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 11, 2012)

taking also!


----------



## Vice (Jul 11, 2012)

Can I also request a 150x200 avatar from  as well?


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 12, 2012)

_________________________________________







ill get the avatar done later ! finished the set before the request.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 12, 2012)

hope you like :3


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 12, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> hope you like :3



thank you

it looks great

edit: I'm 24'd will rep you soon

edit: repped


----------



## Vice (Jul 12, 2012)

Aggressor said:


> _________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Repped.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Aggressor (Jul 18, 2012)

taking new reqs


----------



## Selva (Jul 18, 2012)

Avatars request please? 150x150 and 150x200 

. Two avatars of each guy at the top of the stock. I hope the stock is good enough.

Thank you


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2012)

Senior Set Please
Stock: 
Border: Your Choice
Effects: Your Choice
Text: Banshee


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 18, 2012)

Selva said:


> Avatars request please? 150x150 and 150x200
> 
> . Two avatars of each guy at the top of the stock. I hope the stock is good enough.
> 
> Thank you





Legend said:


> Senior Set Please
> Stock:
> Border: Your Choice
> Effects: Your Choice
> Text: Banshee



yeah everything is fine, taking.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 19, 2012)

Requesting Senior Set

Stock: 
Border: Solid Line
Text: *神竜ラグナロク* or *Shinryū Ragunaroku* if not possible





A R I G A T O U


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 20, 2012)

taking ;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 21, 2012)

_Legend_

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  ;

 ;

 ; 

 ;

.




*Upcoming ~*
*Status:*_ Taking requests!_
______________________
_Selva
Daftvirgin_​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: your misdeeds merit you NO mercy!
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 26, 2012)

_Selva_

*Spoiler*: __ 






Hope you like, sorry the stock wasn't the greeaatest!




*Upcoming ~*
*Status:*_ Taking requests!_
______________________
_
Daftvirgin
Spartan1337_​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope this isn't too troublesome Aggressor, but I changed my entire request.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2012)

Worker: Any available, and a set.
Stock 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted/Rounded
Effects: Colourisation, Texture
Text: The TittyNipple
Additonal Info: Nah


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 27, 2012)

_Spartan1337_

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Upcoming ~*
*Status:*_ Taking requests!_
______________________
_
Daftvirgin
TittyNipple_​


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Can I get a set out of these guys?

do what you want with them


----------



## Laurens (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd like an avy made of of this image: 

I know it's of awefully low quality, but it's the only one i could find. And you seem to have enough talent to make something nice of it.
Oh, and add the name "Dick Justice" to it too, cheers. 

Will rep a few times for it.

Thanks


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 2, 2012)

Could you give  a nice, noticeable border?

Thanks.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2012)

Senior Set Please: 

Design can be your choice

Text: Its Showtime


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 5, 2012)

Requesting set.

Avatar:  (Size 150/200)

Signature:  (Size 500/150)

Can you please add dotted borders to the avatar?  

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 8, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Worker: Any available, and a set.
> Stock
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted/Rounded
> ...





Flow said:


> Can I get a set out of these guys?
> 
> do what you want with them


sorry for the wait, will still get it done.



Laurens said:


> I'd like an avy made of of this image:
> 
> I know it's of awefully low quality, but it's the only one i could find. And you seem to have enough talent to make something nice of it.
> Oh, and add the name "Dick Justice" to it too, cheers.
> ...


stock rejected.



Legend said:


> Senior Set Please:
> 
> Design can be your choice
> 
> Text: Its Showtime





Omega Reaper said:


> Requesting set.
> 
> Avatar:  (Size 150/200)
> 
> ...



will dooo.


----------



## Jirya (Sep 8, 2012)

Could you make two banners for me?

One with Kakashi, Jiraiya, Minato, Hashirama, Sarutobi, Tobirama and Naruto standing together.

And one with Obito/Tobi, Orochimaru, Pain/Nagato, Madara, Danzo, Izuna and Sasuke stading together.

I'll post the pictures you can use, if you can help me


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 9, 2012)

;  ; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ;

.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

Set request using . Matching avatar with a border. Effects at your discretion. No text plz. Senior Sized Ava and a large sized sig preferably being 500 pixels in height.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 4, 2012)

Set request


avy-150x200


----------



## EJ (Oct 4, 2012)

Aggressor, it's alright. Don't worry about mine.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 6, 2012)

request at monomaniac shop this is closed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2012)

Ours are canceled?


----------

